# Jay's 50Gal Zoa Dominated Reef



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Right down to business... enjoy









Chong Bongs









God of War









Dragon Eye Favia









Utter Chaos









Arctic Ice









Tyree Bubblegum Monster









Mind Blowing









Mary Janes









Blue Kiss









Pink Zipper


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Drooling! Smashing the drool button! 

-Tony


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Neon Rainbow









Jolly Rancher









Wobbegong WOW!









Predator









Pink Hippo/Chuckys Bride









Avatar









Christmas Tree Rock (porites sp.)









Dendrophyllia









Seduction









Lunch


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Geeze, took you long enough to put some pictures up! 
I want more!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh really..... I hope I am first in line! Because. I have been waiting patiently  

-Tony


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

thmh said:


> Oh really..... I hope I am first in line! Because. I have been waiting patiently
> 
> -Tony


waiting patiently for pics ?!?!? lol
Jay and I order from the same place... at least one of them


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

No for Jay to sell me some of his zoos!  

-Tony


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Everlasting Gobstopper









Dragonball Z









Blue Hornet









Sunny Delight









Blonde Blue Eyed *****









Too encrusted?









Japanese Deep Water Zoanthid









Blue Leptastrea









Gold Leptastrea









Palythoa tuberculosa


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Where are they???
Or do you have invisible zoos and palys


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Edited first post


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like your candy apple orange are doing okay 
How about some pics of seduction?!?!?


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

More pics on first page


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Sweet collection. The Jolly Rancher look like Everlasting Gobstobbers. 

We want more pics


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

uniboob said:


> We want more pics


Wish granted (first page)


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

drool...
how about a FTS please....


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

fesso clown said:


> drool...
> how about a FTS please....


This is all you get right now, hope you have a big screen


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

JayPetro said:


> This is all you get right now, hope you have a big screen


Jay thats fantastic got to love zoos and palys....congrats everything is looking hot!!!!
I see pink hippos are doing great


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

You have some of my pink hippo lineage, too?! Alex when am I going to get a few back?
Jay, is that a bowzer paly I see smack dab in the middle??


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Thats some serious reef porn


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

teemee said:


> You have some of my pink hippo lineage, too?!
> Jay, is that a bowzer paly I see smack dab in the middle??


Guess so! But I think the one in the pic is from another source selling as chuckys brides, just wanted to make sure they were actually the same zoa.

And i think that's the blondie right in the middle youre looking at.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

explor3r said:


> Jay thats fantastic got to love zoos and palys....congrats everything is looking hot!!!!
> I see pink hippos are doing great


Thanks for the kind comments Alex, I gotta come by soon to check your reef out again.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

those neon rainbows look amazing!


----------

